
Two held for brutal attacks on Uber passengers - buyx
http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-courts/two-held-for-brutal-attacks-on-uber-passengers-2066912
======
buyx
The quality of South African reporting is not particularly great, but it seems
like Uber allowed two major lapses to occur, allowing a criminal rapist to
drive for them, and then allowing the same person using a "stolen" Uber
vehicle to pick up passengers. No comment from Uber in the article, but this
is pretty shocking.

It's also interesting that the first attack was initially reported as a "false
Uber taxi", but it turns out it was the real thing:
[http://citizen.co.za/1206095/uber-condems-kidnapping-rape-
in...](http://citizen.co.za/1206095/uber-condems-kidnapping-rape-in-false-
uber-vehicle/)

And another two alleged cases in another part of Johannesburg:
[http://www.heraldlive.co.za/news/2016/09/08/obstacle-
course-...](http://www.heraldlive.co.za/news/2016/09/08/obstacle-course-
kidnappings-rape-assault-robbery-taxis-become-ride-hell/)

